# Should I keep or sell my IAG shares?



## aaron1389 (9 March 2015)

Hi all,

In 2007, i was given some shares from IAG by my dad, and its only until recently i thought i would log online to]o have a look at my statements, In 2007 the shares at that time based on how many shares i have were approx $4800 if i was to sell them, and currently 2015 they are about $5000... Should i speak to a stock broker in what to do?

My basic understanding of shares is, the point of buying them is to see potential increase in value over the years, fortunately i haven't paid a cent for these, so not sure if i should just sell them or keep them its been 8 years and they are pretty much the same price as 2007, i am not fussed either way


----------



## tech/a (9 March 2015)

I note they are just off their all time highs.
They don't pay dividends regularly.

Spent half the time you owned them at half the
Price they were first bought.

How else can you better invest the $5 k

You can bet that if you keep them they'll tank
If you sell them the stock will sky rocket!


----------



## burglar (9 March 2015)

aaron1389 said:


> ... i am not fussed either way




From your dad's POV:

He wanted to instil in you, some modicum of financial management.
He probably chose IAG because they were unlikely to go broke.
Despite the G.F.C., August 2008, they have saved a 
fair proportion of their value (even in real terms).

I would say he chose well.

You are probably over chasing girls and building "fully sick" Toranas.
And now you can stick your head into the real world 
and marvel at the options he has opened up to you!

Good Luck either way!


----------



## tech/a (9 March 2015)

burglar said:


> From your dad's POV:
> 
> He wanted to instil in you, some modicum of financial management.
> He probably chose IAG because they were unlikely to go broke.
> ...




302 L/H
Mate rolled it into the Pattawalunga 

These days theyre Skylines!


----------



## g-topa-g (17 March 2015)

tech/a said:


> You can bet that if you keep them they'll tank
> If you sell them the stock will sky rocket!




I can relate to that!

My 2 bobs worth...stick them in the bottom draw until you need the money for something special like a buying a house or something substantial and in the meantime keep track of them from time to time and learn all you can when you can.

Try to avoid the temptation of selling in a panic when they're rock bottom and buying in a panic when they're on the up and up.

All the best!


----------

